# smoked em in POC



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Me and my posse are spending the next couple of days in POC and flat hammered fish today. Granted it's much easier to limit these days, but today was one of the best days I've had in my fishing career.

We fished the middle of the bay between Lil and Big Jetties. Caught fish to 23" on standby by red/white cocahoes. We also managed to find some reds in a mud hole near the Fishing Center.


Cold beers and steaks are on the agenda after a nap!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

No pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

reds w kicker trout


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice string. I'm jealous. Closest I've come to fishing this year has been working on the house in POC


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice. Looks like your also ready for Game 5, sportn' that "fear the beard" look.:rotfl:


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Spots and Dots said:


> reds w kicker trout


nice haul! care to share what you caught them on?


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Deer30 he did. Caught fish to 23" on standby by red/white cocahoes


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

flynut said:


> Deer30 he did. Caught fish to 23" on standby by red/white cocahoes


Wow. Youâ€™re right! Oops!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Congrats on the successful catching. Couple of friends and I will be down this weekend and hope to do half that well. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Drift (Feb 25, 2018)

Very nice! Thanks for the report. Weâ€™re fishing POC on Friday.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> reds w kicker trout


Supposed to be at work or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

txdougman said:


> Nice. Looks like your also ready for Game 5, sportn' that "fear the beard" look.:rotfl:


witness protection program perhaps?


----------



## 2cScott (May 7, 2018)

Spots, Ty for sharing.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*artist conception*

so we hired a artist to generate an artist conception, now we are circling the bay with binoculars looking for this guy and or bent rods. lol


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

You're dressed all wrong. You're full of ****t.


----------

